# Video of Composer Danny Lux writing a cue in the style of MANIFEST...



## Sample Fuel (Aug 26, 2019)

Watch as composer, Danny Lux, walks us through a demo he composed in the style of the NBC hit show 'MANIFEST' using only Sample Fuel's Hybrid Bundle (POLY + WAVE).

Watch the Walkthrough here!


----------

